# bootloader



## developer11 (Apr 14, 2015)

What is the default bootloader FreeBSD uses? It’s not GRUB as there is no /etc/default/grub and /boot/grub directories. And how to change that to GRUB?


----------



## Juanitou (Apr 14, 2015)

Read boot(8) and related pages. Also, there are several GRUB ports, for example sysutils/grub2.


----------

